# GT-Basar-Thread: Für Schätze, die hier im Forum bleiben sollen



## Backfisch (1. April 2008)

Nicht alles soll ja gewinnmaximiert über den Bikemarkt oder eBay an "irgendjemanden" verkauft werden. Der eine oder andere Keller quillt schon über, und der Schmerz ist nur halb so groß, wenn man die verkauften Teile in guten Händen weiss. Und da es ja immer wieder in diversen Threads zu "Hinweisen in eigener Sache" kommt, die dort eigentlich OT sind, wäre ein eigener GT-Basar-Thread doch mal eine Idee.
Oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (1. April 2008)

Leider nicht erwünscht:

Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen

Jedoch verständlich, sonst bricht das Chaos aus und überall werden nur noch eigene Verkäufe beworben und wichtige Informationen bleiben auf der Strecke oder werden übersehen.

Wenn auf eigene Verkäufe hingewiesen werden soll, am besten den "AUKTIONWARNUNG"`s Thread nutzen, da sehen es fast alle Nutzer hier, da das Thema immer sehr weit oben im Forum zu finden ist und die Moderatoren dulden es (noch) ohne einzugreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (1. April 2008)

Ist mir klar, dass die Herstellerforen nicht durch Threads wie "Zaskar zu verkaufen" zugemüllt werden sollen. Stattdessen gäbe es eben einen einzigen Thread dafür, so wie den Auktionsthread.
Die Classics haben ja auch einen eigenen Basar (der ja sogar ein Forenbereich mit einzelnen Threads ist).


----------



## mountymaus (1. April 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man da einfach mal bei den Mods anfragen.


----------



## Backfisch (1. April 2008)

Wer wäre denn für uns zuständig?


----------



## cleiende (1. April 2008)

Forumsmenu -> GT USA -> untere Hälfte des sichtbaren Bildschirms:
Rechts bei *Moderatoren*
Der Thorsten ist sehr hilfsbereit.

....mach doch mal einer hier das Licht aus ;-)


----------



## zaskar76 (2. April 2008)

War schon ein lustiges Kämpfchen vor 4 Jahren...


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Freunde des gepflegten GT-Bikes 

Grundsätzlich sind Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen *nicht* erwünscht.

Wenn wir es hier zulassen, wollen halt die anderen Forenbereich das gleiche.
Gleiches Recht für alle.

Andererseits hat GT ja eine gewisse "Sonderstellung" 

Es müßten klare Regeln festgelegt werden. z.B. Kein gewerblicher Verkauf, keine aktuelle Ware, also nur "historisches",  ausschließlich GT-Teile und nicht jeder "Klumpatsch"  

Wenn ihr hier ein paar vernünftige Vorschläge macht, dann könnten wir Mods darüber nachdenken....

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Manni1599 (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Freunde des gepflegten GT-Bikes
> 
> Grundsätzlich sind Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen *nicht* erwünscht.
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Wobei man aus ausschließlich GT Teile auch GT Spezifische Teile machen sollte, z.B. Stöckli, Trunnion, Schaltaugen usw.

Es sollte kein "zweiter" Classic-Bikemarkt werden.

Manni


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

schön, dass GT eine sonderstellung hat  
ohne diese ausnutzen zu wollen fände ich einen solchen thread auch interessant. man kann das ja tatsächlich auf GT rahmen, räder + teile reduzieren und auf die von manni genannten untrennbar mit GT verbundenen parts (vielleicht auch die immer begehrten 73mm-innenlager  )


----------



## Master | Torben (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn wir es hier zulassen, wollen halt die anderen Forenbereich das gleiche.
> Gleiches Recht für alle.



Ok - deshalb wollen wir auch einen Suche/Verkaufe Thread...! Warum? Weil die Singlespeeder das auch haben!

Gleiches Recht für alle! 

Okok... Singlespeed ist kein Hersteller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. April 2008)

Zitat: Grundsätzlich sind Verkaufsthreads in den Herstellerforen nicht erwünscht.

Das Singlespeed-Forum  ist KEIN Herstellerforum


----------



## Janikulus (2. April 2008)

Ein mini GT Bazar wäre ja denkbar und sicher auch praktisch, im Stil von den Classics aber auf GT beschränkt: nur gebrauchtes (Rahmen und Komplettbikes), kein Gewerbe, GT-Spezifische Teile (RS Dämpfer, Stöckli usw), andere GT Parts (Naben, Lenker, Schaltauge, GABELN usw)
Dort würden auch die zwei Themen Ersatzteile und Schaltauge ein geeigneten Platz finden

Der Auktionswarnungsthread wäre glaube ich zu schnell zugemüllt. Ein Basar in ein Thread zu stecken ist auch irgendwie unpraktisch.

Mann kann allerdings auch seine Signatur für Suchen nutzen


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Ist das hier noch ein ursprünglich so geplanter "Herstellerthread"? Ich meine, GT kann doch garnichts mehr dagegen haben, seitdem sie sich komplett zurückgezogen haben...


----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na da mach ich mal den anfang....
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4631577#post4631577



So eben nicht!!!
Erstmal gehts in diesem Thread nur darum, ib swas gemacht wird und wie das aussehen könnte.

Und wenn, dann nicht, indem man nur einen Link hier reinsetzt.  

Ferner Keine Diskussionen, einfach nur Angebote,  alles weitere wird *IMMER* per PM geklärt.

Schaut Euch mal den Verkaufs-Thread im Techtalk-Leichtbau an, so kann/wird es unter Umständen aussehen.

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (2. April 2008)

hab das dann wohl falsch verstanden. sorry und lösch den beitrag.


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Die Idee finde ich auch super 

Regeln müssen auch klar vorgegeben sein, sonst endet es noch wie im Classic-Basar.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ein Verkaufsposting automatisch nach Ablauf einer gewissen Zeit gelöscht wird? So würde das ganze übersichtlich bleiben


----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Es müßten klare Regeln festgelegt werden. z.B. Kein gewerblicher Verkauf, keine aktuelle Ware, also nur "historisches",  ausschließlich GT-Teile und nicht jeder "Klumpatsch"



So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt. "Klumpatsch" bietet man ja eh lieber einem größeren Käuferkreis an, also z.B. bei eBay oder im Bikemarkt. 

Danke für's offene Ohr


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ein Verkaufsposting automatisch nach Ablauf einer gewissen Zeit gelöscht wird? So würde das ganze übersichtlich bleiben



Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es den Bikemarkt und wegen dem Bikemarkt sollen keine Verkaufsthread in den anderen Foren sein 

Im Leichtbauforum wird immer geschrieben, wenn was verkauft ist und ich schmeisse dann das angebaut mit dem Verkaufshinweis raus....

Also sollte möglichst für jedes Teil(angebot) ein Beitrag geschrieben.

Auch muß ein klarer Preis genannt werden. Ohne Preis, fliegt das Angebot wieder raus da sonst die Nachfragen und Diskussionen kommen...

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es den Bikemarkt und wegen dem Bikemarkt sollen keine Verkaufsthread in den anderen Foren sein
> 
> Im Leichtbauforum wird immer geschrieben, wenn was verkauft ist und ich schmeisse dann das angebaut mit dem Verkaufshinweis raus....
> 
> ...




klingt doch super


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2008)

Dann benennt mir doch bitte mal die Firmen, die in *unmittelbaren* Umfeld zu GT gehören, wie Schotter zum Bike 

Ich kenn mich in dem Bereich nicht aus  Und bevor hier Angebote von RockShox, Sram, Shimano etc. kommen, wollen wir das mal klar festlegen.

Dann machte ich einen entsprechenden Thread mit den genauen Bedingungen auf und pin ihn oben an.  

Kann allerdings ein - zwei tage dauern, denn ich muß auch Geld verdienen, hierfür bekomme ich ja nichts 

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> hierfür bekomme ich ja nichts



Hmmm. Gibt's Bier bei Fleurop?


----------



## Manni1599 (2. April 2008)

@Torsten: Wenn Du zum GT Treffen kommst, kriegst Du von mir ne Wurst und 'n Bier!


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Kataloge anschaue, dann waren AC, Onza, Rock Shox, Fox, Syncros, Azonic, Formula, WTB und Kore die Firmen, mit denen GT zusammengearbeitet hat. Bis einschließlich 1998 war's das aber auch. Von daher frage ich mich, womit ihr handeln wollt? White Industries, Kooka, Tune, Race Face, Chris King, Ringlé usw. stünden ja garnicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

"Handeln" wollen wir ja nicht in dem Sinn. Aber wenn man einen Rahmen "zuviel" hat und den nur in gute (und bekannte) Hände abgeben will, dann will man doch nicht 27 PNs schreiben und in seinen Postings ständig Andeutungen à la "ich hätte da ja noch..." machen. Gleiches gilt, wenn man z.B. eine 27,0er Synchros Stütze oder ein 68er Innenlager hat und sich vorstellen kann, dass jemand genau sowas für sein Zassi braucht. Oder man sucht sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Ein 68er Innenlager für ein Zaskar??   

Nein, im Ernst - ich finde die Idee gut. Wenn es umgesetzt wird, dann sollte es aber auch möglich sein, Produkte aller Hersteller anzubieten.


----------



## Kruko (2. April 2008)

Um die Teile, die Du da auflistest, geht es doch primär gar nicht. Vielmehr sind z. B. die Federbeine, Lager und so weiter interessant. Eine Gabel bekomme ich im Bike-Markt oder im Classic-Markt. 

Ein Rock Shox Deluxe bzw. Super Deluxe eines GT LTS bzw. STS ist mittlerweile schwer zu finden. Und hierbei handelt es sich um ein Ersatzteil, welches fast ausschließlich bei GT verwendet wurde.


----------



## Backfisch (2. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ein 68er Innenlager für ein Zaskar??



Wurde da nicht neulich jemandem eins empfohlen? Whatever, war nur ein Beispiel.

Mir geht's eigentlich auch nur um Rahmen, Rahmenteile, GT-Parts, usw.


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2008)

Meine Regelvorschläge:

Nur GT-Rahmen und GT-Parts bzw. Parts, die zu bestimmten GT-Modellen gehören. Das wären z.B. LTS-/STS-Dämpfer (die Länge gibt es ja quasi nirgendwo anders), Fully-Lager, Schaltaugen, Kettenführungen für i-Drive, HR-Naben für Lobo etc.

Ohne Preis geht gar nichts.

Ein Bild wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein. Eine genaue und ehrliche Zustandsbeschreibung ist aber Pflicht.

Gesuche nach o.g. sind erlaubt.


----------



## Torsten (2. April 2008)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Gesuche nach o.g. sind erlaubt.



Aus Erfahrung wird das ein Durcheinander geben.

Es wird ein reiner Angebots-Thread.

Torsten 
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Karakoram95 (2. April 2008)

Also ich unterstütze die Idee voll!

GT Teile und Bikes für GT Fans!!

So gehört es sich, denn die aktuellen Eskapaden (Jubi-Rahmen) sind ja schon schrecklich genug, dann lasst uns wenigstens die guten alten Zeiten zelebrieren.

Bitte bitte gebt uns den GT Verkaufsthread!!!


----------



## Bastieeeh (2. April 2008)

Ist sowas dann erlaubt: "Ich biete an: -1 Zaskar 19" Baujahr vor 2000 - Preis bis 300 Euro"???
Ich vermute mal nicht, oder?  



Torsten schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung wird das ein Durcheinander geben.
> 
> Es wird ein reiner Angebots-Thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung wird das ein Durcheinander geben.
> 
> Es wird ein reiner Angebots-Thread.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, da habe ich auch kein Problem mit. Übersichtlichkeit ist in der Tat wichtig, sonst weiß nachher niemand mehr, wovon gerade die Rede ist...
Ich suche ja auch gerade mit meiner Signatur


----------



## oldschooler (2. April 2008)

klasse idee...
meiner meinung sollte das ganze wirklich auf gt-teile,rahmen,etc. begrenzt werden.

passt bekleidung auch rein?!
würde mir die ebaysuche ersparen, da man da ziemlich oft auf die schnauze fällt, was hier im forum doch deutlich seltener der fall ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (3. April 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> passt bekleidung auch rein?!



Denke das sollt mit rein...

Torsten
IBC-Moderatoren-Team


----------



## Torsten (4. April 2008)

So Freund, vom "*GT-Kult*"

Der *Verkaufsthread* ist erstellt ober *noch geschlossen* und wird in Kürze eröffnet, wenn er Eure Zustimmung erhält

Lest Euch die Bedingungen durch, hier können noch *kleine* Änderungen vorgenommen werden, aber vom Grundsatz wäre es das.


Begeisterungstürme gehören dann hierher und nicht in den Verkaufsthread 

Torsten 
IBC-Moderatoren-Team


----------



## Janikulus (4. April 2008)

ich finde den Thread soweit super! Vielen Dank erstmal...

Nur eine Bedingung würde ich entfernen, die mit den mindestens 3 Jahre alten Teilen. Was ist der Grund dafür? Warum darf ein 2004er aber kein 2006er z.B. Rahmen verkauft werden? Hauptsache ist doch, dass es nicht gewerblich ist.


----------



## Torsten (4. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ich finde den Thread soweit super! Vielen Dank erstmal...
> 
> Nur eine Bedingung würde ich entfernen, die mit den mindestens 3 Jahre alten Teilen. Was ist der Grund dafür? Warum darf ein 2004er aber kein 2006er z.B. Rahmen verkauft werden? Hauptsache ist doch, dass es nicht gewerblich ist.




es geht einfach darum, den "anderen", den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, dass sie auch einen Verkaufsthread wollen, denn grundsätzlich gehört sowas in den Bikemarkt,  so kann man immer noch mit "Kult" argumentieren".

Man stelle sich mal vor, die "Canyonier" wollen auch einen Verkaufsthread    und da würde ich nicht von "Kult" reden.


----------



## Karakoram95 (4. April 2008)

Mir gefällt das alles sehr gut !!

Eventuell sollte zu den Bedingungen gehören, 

- zumindest ein Foto des Artikels
- den Artikel genau zu beschreiben
- seine bisherige Verwendung (XC,DH.....)
- die Herkunft des Artikels (damit von fremden kein Diebesgut angeboten wird)

Teilweise wären dies Angaben sehr sinnvoll und sicherlich hilfreich beim Kauf!


----------



## Torsten (4. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das alles sehr gut !!
> 
> Eventuell sollte zu den Bedingungen gehören,
> 
> ...


Foto finde ich auch gut, nur sollte man das jedem selber überlassen,  je genauer das Angebot beschrieben wird, desto öher ist die Verkaufschance, ansonsten wird derjenige mit PM's "zugemüllt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (4. April 2008)

Ich denke, mit den Regeln können wir sehr gut leben.

Einzig sollte man den Pukt des unmittelbaren Zubehörs noch weiter diskutieren. Gehören Artikel, wie Sattelstützen etc. dazu. Syncros z. B. gehört eigentlich zum GT-Kult irgendwie dazu?

Die Angabe der Herkunft wird schwer nachvollziehen zu sein


----------



## kingmoe (4. April 2008)

Alles super, genau so kann es gerne los gehen. Und eine Syncros findet man sonst auch im Bikemarkt bzw. wird sie dort los (oder bei den Jungs/Mädels im Classic-Forum).


----------



## Karakoram95 (4. April 2008)

Bezüglich der Herkunft....

Man hätte aber ein klares statement! Das würd mir schon reichen!


----------



## Backfisch (4. April 2008)

Hehlerei ist immer eine Gefahr, wenn man von Privat kauft (und eigentlich nicht nur dann). Dessen sollte man sich immer bewusst sein. 

Eigentlich ist das Risiko für Hehler im GT-Basar ungleich höher, da hier eine gute Vernetzung besteht und ein gestohlener Klassiker höchstwahrscheinlich auffiele.


----------



## Torsten (4. April 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Herkunft....
> 
> Man hätte aber ein klares statement! Das würd mir schon reichen!



Im Ernstfall lügen sie Dir eh die Hucke voll


----------



## Überholverbot (5. April 2008)

einerseits eine tolle idee.

andereseits: 

wenn wirklich ein seltener teil wie der oben angesprochene LTS-dämpfer angeboten wird, 
bekommt den wohl jemand der den ganzen tag vor dem computer sitzt.

wenn man berufsbedingt erst ab 20h oder später des kastl aufdreht 
kann man wahrscheinlich nur noch dem neuen besitzer gratulieren 
(oder man erfährt es garnicht, weil schon wieder gelöscht).
da lobe ich mir auktionen.


----------



## Torsten (5. April 2008)

Morgen Jungs und Mädels (gibt's die hier?)

Der *Verkaufsthread* ist geöffnet. wir versuchen das jetzt mal. Schliessen kann ich immer noch, also benehmt Euch 

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Vielen Dank! =)


----------



## Backfisch (10. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Ein 68er Innenlager für ein Zaskar??





gt-heini schrieb:


> der Jubi-Zaskar hat aber nur 68 mm.



Pfft. Ätsch!


----------



## Bastieeeh (10. April 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das Jubi-Zaskar auch kein richtiges Zaskar. Andere Firma, andere Schweißer und vor allem ganz andere Qualität...  



Backfisch schrieb:


> Pfft. Ätsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (10. April 2008)

Pah.


----------



## Stemmel (10. April 2008)

Torsten schrieb:


> ...und Mädels (gibt's die hier?)



Ja, hier!  Und noch mindestens drei weitere (GT Maus, mountymaus, Twörgel) schauen hier rein!  

Daggi


----------



## Backfisch (13. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das Jubi-Zaskar auch kein richtiges Zaskar. Andere Firma, andere Schweißer und vor allem ganz andere Qualität...



Ich muss da nochmal drauf rumreiten... mein Zaskar Team 2004 hat auch 68mm und bevor Du jetzt was von "Taiwan" sagst: Die SuFu hat mir verraten, dass Versus ein 97er Zaskar LE mit 68mm Innenlager hat.


----------



## versus (13. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Die SuFu hat mir verraten, dass Versus ein 97er Zaskar LE mit 68mm Innenlager hat.



das wüsste ich aber  ! ! !
es ist ein 98er, oder 99er (rahmennr. sagt 98, katalog sagt 99) mit 73er innenlager !

wo hast denn das gefunden?


----------



## Backfisch (14. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich es nicht mehr bis morgen abend warten konnte, habe ich heute nach feierabend schonmal mit der demontage begonnen und folgendes festgestellt:
> 
> - ich finde KEINE rahmennummer - nicht am tretlager, nicht am ausfallende, nirgendwo   es ist aber auch nirgendwo gefeilt, oder geschmirgelt worden. die GT prägung am oberrohr ist aber vorhanden
> - das tretlager hat ein 68mm gehäuse (bisher hatte ich nur 73er)
> ...




Geht's da nicht um ein Zaskar? Hab mich nur in der Jahreszahl geirrt, Du hattest es als 96er gekauft und es war dann wohl doch ein früheres... auf jeden Fall USA-Made mit 68mm.


----------



## Bastieeeh (14. April 2008)

Okay, okay - ich gebe mich geschlagen! Meine Pauschalaussagen waren unberechtigt.  



Backfisch schrieb:


> Ich muss da nochmal drauf rumreiten... mein Zaskar Team 2004 hat auch 68mm und bevor Du jetzt was von "Taiwan" sagst: Die SuFu hat mir verraten, dass Versus ein 97er Zaskar LE mit 68mm Innenlager hat.


----------



## SpeedyR (14. April 2008)

gelöscht


----------



## SpeedyR (14. April 2008)

Ich hätte auch was nettes abzugeben.Is auf jedn fall ne Super Idee!>auch fürs Gewissen 

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Geht's da nicht um ein Zaskar? Hab mich nur in der Jahreszahl geirrt, Du hattest es als 96er gekauft und es war dann wohl doch ein früheres... auf jeden Fall USA-Made mit 68mm.



da bringst du mich jetzt echt ins grübeln. ist schon ne weile her!
ich dachte du meinst das gelbe. 
bei dem post ging es um das zaskar le, das ich vor einer ganzen weile meinem radhändler in kl abgekauft hatte. er sagte es sei von 96. es hat sich aber als ein ur-zaskar (90-92) rausgestellt, da es kein auswechselbares schaltauge hatte. es wurde von einem amerikaner in zahlung gegeben, der es aus den usa mitgebracht hatte - also ein us-modell.
ich habe es verkauft, da es mir zu gross und auch etwas zu schwer war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat es six times nine gekauft.

aber mit dem 68er innenlager hast du dann absolut recht, den es war garantiert ein zaskar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (14. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> da bringst du mich jetzt echt ins grübeln. ist schon ne weile her!
> ich dachte du meinst das gelbe.
> bei dem post ging es um das zaskar le, das ich vor einer ganzen weile meinem radhändler in kl abgekauft hatte. er sagte es sei von 96. es hat sich aber als ein ur-zaskar (90-92) rausgestellt, da es kein auswechselbares schaltauge hatte. es wurde von einem amerikaner in zahlung gegeben, der es aus den usa mitgebracht hatte - also ein us-modell.
> ich habe es verkauft, da es mir zu gross und auch etwas zu schwer war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat es six times nine gekauft.
> ...





voller entrüstung wollte ich euch gerade geistige umnachtung unterstellen, da bin ich vorher aber sicherheitshalber nochmal nach nebenan gegangen und habe nachgemessen - und tatsache, mein 90er zassi hat auch 68mm....  das 92er aber schon 73mmm


----------



## versus (14. April 2008)

da bin ich aber froh, dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast 

p.s. wenn jemand ein *leichtes* 73er mit 115er, oder 118er achse hat...


----------

